# venison krainerwurst



## smokerjim (Feb 20, 2020)

I have some more deer meat to use up so decided to do some krainerwurst.
so Tuesday I ground some deer with straight pork fat. added seasoning and put in fridge over night.
	

		
			
		

		
	







wed. got to use my new lem the wife bought me, this thing works awesome.





then tied it up and put in smoker to hang overnight





off to a chilly start today,





started up the mes 30 at100 degrees, and added some hickory smoke






4 hours in,  opened it up to rotate, looking good so far





all done, took about 8 hours. started smoker at 100 then bumped it up 15 degrees every hour or so until i reached 180






had to have a little taste. got to say taste good.  thanks for looking.  Jim


----------



## kit s (Feb 20, 2020)

looking real good...yep..it do. That meat grinder...well having one about the same they be heavyyyy suckers.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2020)

That looks Freaking Awesome, Jim!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 20, 2020)

Looks great. I'm not familiar with that type of sausage. What is the favor profile?...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 20, 2020)

Looks fantastic. I gotta say one thing I’ve learned on this forum in the last year is there are a LOT of kinds of wursts!!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 20, 2020)

kit s said:


> looking real good...yep..it do. That meat grinder...well having one about the same they be heavyyyy suckers.


thanks so much, yeah I agree they are heavy suckers. thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 20, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks great. I'm not familiar with that type of sausage. What is the favor profile?...JJ


thanks you sir, I describe it's taste like kielbasi on steroids


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 20, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks great. I'm not familiar with that type of sausage. What is the favor profile?...JJ


Have not heard of that type either ?


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 20, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Freaking Awesome, Jim!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


thanks bear,  yeah I think it's good stuff, i've made it a couple times but I don't think I ever posted it. thanks for the like


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 20, 2020)

I love seeing that old grinder! Sausages look great!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 20, 2020)

A new flavor to me but it sounds extremely awesome.

Warren


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 20, 2020)

That’s fine looking wurst!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 20, 2020)

Looks great Jim ! Nice work .


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 20, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic. I gotta say one thing I’ve learned on this forum in the last year is there are a LOT of kinds of wursts!!


thanks, yeah there is probably a lot more worst  then we know, hopefully I can try them all someday. thanks for the like


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2020)

Jim that looks fantastic Big Likes
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 21, 2020)

SJ, Your sausage looks delicious!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2020)

Jim, that sausage looks great!!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 21, 2020)

I love that " old school" grinder, looks pretty neat.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2020)

Looks great.   Nice old Hobart grinder too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2020)

Never heard of it before, but it sure looks good!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 21, 2020)

Man that looks tasty


----------



## buzzy (Feb 21, 2020)

Great looking sausage. That Hobart should last a lifetime.  Always looking for something new to try with deer meat.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 21, 2020)

krainerwirst sausage? Never heard of before...but this is why I am on this forum: to learn more.... and sausage looks  good! How was the flavor?


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> I love seeing that old grinder! Sausages look great!


thanks, I wish I had more time to use it, thanks for the like


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2020)

Man, that looks good!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

tropics said:


> Jim that looks fantastic Big Likes
> Richie


Thanks Richie and thanks for the like. Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> A new flavor to me but it sounds extremely awesome.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren, I think it's full of flavor, if ya like garlic and pepper you'll like it. thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Have not heard of that type either ?


it taste on the order of kielbasi with a more pepper, garlic  flavor. thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> That’s fine looking wurst!


thank you the compliment. Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> SJ, Your sausage looks delicious!


thanks for the compliment and thanks for the like.  Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

xray said:


> Jim, that sausage looks great!!


Thank you sir, just wish I had more time to smoke things. thanks for the like.  Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great.   Nice old Hobart grinder too.


thank you sir, yeah she's an old girl but runs like a mule. thanks for the like  Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Never heard of it before, but it sure looks good!
> Al


Thanks Al, yeah it does have a nice flavor. thanks for the like.  Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

here is the recipe if anyone wants to try it.   7lb pork butt,  1 1/2lb. beef chuck,  1 1/2 lb.bacon                              2 teaspoon cure #1,   5 tablespoons salt, 3 garlic cloves minced. (I usually just use 3 heaping teaspoons of the jar minced garlic) 1 table spoon granulated garlic, 3 tablespoons black pepper (I usually use 4)  I grind it once with coarse plate, mix in seasoning with some water and put in fridge over night, then stuff the next day, then smoke it that day or the next.
  WHEN I USE VENISON I JUST USE 8lb. DEER MEAT AND 2LB PORK FAT I DON'T ADD THE BEEF OR BACON.

It's a very simple recipe but i do love the flavor.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Man that looks tasty


thanks Jake and thanks for the like.  Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

buzzy said:


> Great looking sausage. That Hobart should last a lifetime.  Always looking for something new to try with deer meat.


Thanks Buzzy, yeah they built stuff to last back then, I posted the recipe if ya want to try it. it's a very simple recipe but I think it taste great.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> krainerwirst sausage? Never heard of before...but this is why I am on this forum: to learn more.... and sausage looks  good! How was the flavor?


thanks for the compliment, I describe the flavor like it's kielbasi on steroids. I posted the recipe if ya want to try it some time.  thanks for the like.  Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Man, that looks good!


Thanks Steve, bet it would be awesome fried up with some of your hot peppers. thanks for the like  Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 22, 2020)

Now your talking  garlic and pepper yes sir.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 22, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Now your talking  garlic and pepper yes sir.
> 
> Warren


yeah, that's probably why I like it , I do like  my garlic and pepper


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 22, 2020)

Smokerjim Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warrren


----------

